# Does any of your dogs do this????



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Roxi is always having a dunk in troughs!!! does anyone elses dog/s do this??


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

My Zara puts her full head under the water to retrieve her toy or just for the sake of it! lol
:001_tongue:


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw great pictures, my German shepherd doesn't usually pull face


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures, no mine dont do that lol,


----------



## Collie (Feb 25, 2009)

That is so cute!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of lovely dogs!!

And yes..Sidney over heats alot on his walks so is often found in a trough...or a puddle..or the sea!!










The horses get most upset sometimes....try and grab a drink and there's a GSD in your trough!! (That's Gypsy my first foster dog...who my lodgers adopted so didn't go far!!!:thumbup


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

:laugh: :laugh: Have ya seen the vid of haggis????lol if he is not fishing in it he is standing in it or in the case of the sea BOTH :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

fab pics !!!


----------



## horsesinthesky (Feb 13, 2009)

Luvdogs said:


> Roxi is always having a dunk in troughs!!! does anyone elses dog/s do this??


Awww! Labs love water. It's a treat for them! 
I know this thanks to The Dog Whisperer!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Love the pics JSR


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

No, but they do do this a lot!!!


----------



## Varkhond (Mar 1, 2009)

haha thats nice, mine is semi scared of water.  And i live by the gardasea, would be nice if she whanted to swim some with me. (i swim all year).


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pics - LOL.
No mine never go into the water past their ankles


----------



## rex11 (Feb 26, 2009)

awesome pics


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Great pics....

Lily sticks her head in the kids bath,....to the kids delight She then gets a nice spongy wash...


----------

